# Any big boot sales on tomorrow (Bank Holiday Monday)?



## ChrisFilter (May 25, 2008)

Have a walk planned, but have a wife with tonsilitis who wants to spend the day with me, so we might compromise on a car boot sale.

Are there any big ones that anyone knows of? Impossible to find online.


----------



## ajdown (May 25, 2008)

Try http://www.boot-fairs.co.uk/ ?

There's one in Basildon that says bank holiday mondays... without knowing where you're situated I can't really suggest any closer.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 25, 2008)

Yeah, might have helped if I'd said where I am 

Tulse Hill, South East London... so anywhere from Wimbledon to Sevenoaks is doble if it's a big enough boot fair 

Cheers.


----------



## Pip (May 25, 2008)

Dunno, but I'll be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 25, 2008)

Seems there has, in previous years, been boot sales at the Hook Rd Arena in Epsom every bank holiday Monday, over 700 pitches, but I've no idea of checking if it's running tomorrow.


----------



## Pip (May 25, 2008)

How the fuck do you get to Epsom?
I was going to go to Wimbledon today but I felt too rough.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 25, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Seems there has, in previous years, been boot sales at the Hook Rd Arena in Epsom every bank holiday Monday, over 700 pitches, but I've no idea of checking if it's running tomorrow.



If there is then I'm there.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 25, 2008)

doesn't look good....



> Hook Road Arena, Epsom
> The daddy of bank holiday car boot sales has a massive 700 pitches selling both new and secondhand gear, so expect a a huge mix.
> Where Hook Road Arena, at the junction of Hook Rd and Chessington Road, Epsom (01372 724 568). Epsom rail from Victoria.
> When Every bank holiday Monday from 7.30am,*except Spring bank holiday at the end of May.*
> Entry fee Adults £1 before 8am, 50p after, kids free.



http://www.timeout.com/london/aroundtown/features/1786.html


----------



## ajdown (May 25, 2008)

Quick search through brings up the following - never been to any of them, check before travelling, own risk yadda yadda.  Hope it's of help.


Thrift Farm Car Boot Sale
Thrift Farm, Brookland, Romney Marsh(A259)
(1/2 Mile from Brenzett roundabout)
Tel 01797 344276 or 07901 844307
Every Sunday and Bank Holiday Mondays
April to September
7am onwards


Leg o'Mutton Playing Fields Car Boot Sale 
Leg o'Mutton Playing Fields, Downside Bridge Road, Cobham, Surrey
Tel: 01372 724568
Held every Bank Holiday Monday and some Sundays
Open 8am - 4pm (sellers 7.30am)
Toilet facilities and refreshments available 


Horley Car Boot Sale 
Town Centre, Off A23, Near Gatwick, Horley, Surrey 
Tel: 07754 054482 
Every Sunday and Bank Holiday from March until December
Open 8am (sellers from7.15am)
Pitches from £10. 
Toilet facilities and refreshments, free parking, hardstanding.


Dunton Car Boot Sale 
Dunton Road (100 yds off A127), Dunton, Basildon
Telephone: 01277 624979
Every Sunday and Bank Holiday Monday from 6am 


Car Boot Sale 
Stevenson's Farm, Southend Arterial Road (A127), Nevendon, Basildon, Essex SS14 3JH
(Nevendon Road by Nevendon Flyover junction of A132) 
Telephone: 01268 285145
Every Sunday, Thursday and Bank Holiday Mondays
Sundays and Bank Holidays we open at 6am to sellers, 6.30am to buyers
Thursdays we open 7.30am to buyers and sellers
Sunday pitch prices for cars are £9 and vans £13. Cars with trailers pay a van pitch. We often run discount tickets, so look out for them. Thursdays all vehicles are one price £8.


----------



## lenny101 (May 25, 2008)

London is pretty crap for car boot sales especially if you don't have a car. The closest I get to one is Brick Lane on a Sunday.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 25, 2008)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> doesn't look good....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.timeout.com/london/aroundtown/features/1786.html



Ah, bugger.

Guess I'll just have to drive around the South East looking for fly posters 

Which brings up the question, why do boot sales have such poor representation on the web? There's several sites claiming to be the authority on boot sales but they're next to useless and several years out of date.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 25, 2008)

ajdown said:


> Quick search through brings up the following - never been to any of them, check before travelling, own risk yadda yadda.  Hope it's of help.
> 
> 
> Thrift Farm Car Boot Sale
> ...



Cheers - seems we'll have to chance it!


----------



## ajdown (May 25, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Cheers - seems we'll have to chance it!



Not quite too late to try ringing anyone, there are numbers supplied.


----------



## ajdown (May 26, 2008)

My guess is that most of them being outdoors are gonna be rained off... have you seen it out there?


----------



## Gixxer1000 (May 26, 2008)

Arent they only good for cheap (fake) fags nowadays since Fleabay?


----------



## Pip (May 26, 2008)

Apparently the Wimbledon one's very good for furniture, and is also open on a Wednesday .


----------



## Dillon (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi, I would suggest the one on Farningham Hill just off Swanley roundabout on A20 (about 30 mins form Tulse Hill. Have a look - http://www.smbbootsales.co.uk/


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 1, 2011)

I think he's either found it or given up by now, its been 2 years


----------

